# LOST [LIKELY TO CONTAIN SPOILERS]



## dice (May 23, 2010)

Anyone going to watch the last ever ep?

It's going to be shown at the same time as America (which over here will be at *5AM*!!!!) but I'll definitely be recording it for after work.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 23, 2010)

Does a bear shit in the woods?

I'm hyped about this. I got tingles when Jacob said:



Spoiler



The end is fast approaching



Or something to that effect


----------



## jgu1994 (May 23, 2010)

Hell yes. Aside from himym, lost is the only show I still watch. I'm happy and sad it's ending. Best show ever.


----------



## tk_saturn (May 23, 2010)

Of course. My Usenet connection is primed and ready.


----------



## Rayder (May 23, 2010)

Maybe I watched the wrong episodes of Lost or something, but I've watched the show a few times and I've never seen what others see in this show, that's for sure.   It just seems.....bleh to me.

Obviously, my vote was no.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

I only watched the first series because it was quite interesting, but I couldn't be arsed to watch any further episodes. I just don't like it. So I'm not going to watch the end either.


----------



## pitman (May 23, 2010)

I've sticked with this until now, gods be damned I want to see how it ends.

First 2 seasons were great but then it started to get annoying and too many minor characters started to show up (and every time someone died I shouted Hallelujah) .


----------



## logical thinker (May 23, 2010)

"Have you watched all six series of LOST?"
Yes.

"Anyone going to watch the last ever ep?"
I will.

The first season was awesome, I liked the story, the characters, the way they were telling the story, etc. Then, the next seasons seemed more like a soap opera, though I liked the romance between Faraday and Charlotte (who is one of the hottest gingers, in my opinion). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I only kept watching it because I am curious and the series was not that bad.

I hate Kate. She is a bitch and whore, doesn't die and doesn't decides.
Jack is a bro, but he is disappointing this season. He should not be the next Jacob.
Desmond is a "brotha". Cool guy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MiB > Jacob.
Ben is a troll, I hate him.
Charlie is the most retarded person ever. I hate him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Juliet is a sis has beautiful tits.
Faraday, Miles, Hurley, Sayid, Lapidus, Vincent = bros
Shannon is a bitch and whore.

I expect the final episode to be disappointing.

Watch:


Spoiler



go to 1:00


----------



## pitman (May 23, 2010)

Here is a nice recap of the first 5 seasons:


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

I just LOVE the Reduced Shakespeare Company! They seem to be able to make just about anything hilarious!  First time I saw them was only a couple of months ago in English class, cos we were discussing Shakespeare, their show was fucking amazing!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 23, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Maybe I watched the wrong episodes of Lost or something, but I've watched the show a few times and I've never seen what others see in this show, that's for sure. It just seems.....bleh to me.
> 
> Obviously, my vote was no.


Similar to me, though I haven't watched any.


----------



## Slyakin (May 23, 2010)

I've never watched LOST, because I never got into it in the beginning, and I HATE watching confusing TV shows. 


But I wonder about that time travel thing that I've heard of...


----------



## saxamo (May 23, 2010)

I'm a die hard lostie. I've dedicated myself to all six seasons and I can often be found on #lostspoilers on irc.rizon.net I'll be watching it live tonight


----------



## shaunj66 (May 24, 2010)

I don't want it to end , but can't wait for the final episode, it will be relieving after six years of L O S T.


----------



## Goli (May 24, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Maybe I watched the wrong episodes of Lost or something, but I've watched the show a few times and I've never seen what others see in this show, that's for sure.   It just seems.....bleh to me.
> 
> Obviously, my vote was no.


+1
I don't understand what is SO captivating about it, I'm glad it's ending so people can get over it soon.


----------



## pitman (May 24, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its impossible for losties to get over this, they will keep making theories on every sentence spoken and will do multiple re-watching.

But for the non-obsessed (like myself) will just move on until the next big thing hits us.


----------



## bnwchbammer (May 24, 2010)

I have watched a few of the first episodes and caught the last 10 mins of the last episode.
It was interesting.
Insanely religious, but it was cool.
I wouldn't be surprised if there's a religion made based on this.
I mean, it has such a huge following. Still, from a non-fan, it was cool.


----------



## dgwillia (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, the ending was such a downer, but it was still the closest thing to perfection they could have achieved. 

The only part that i hate is that parts from the final episode (Like the final revelations) pretty much made stuff from earlier episodes seem impossible/unexplainable


----------



## monkat (May 24, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> Its impossible for losties to get over this, they will keep making theories on every sentence spoken and will do multiple re-watching.



Oh god - the Trekkies of this decade...*facepalm*


----------



## Joe88 (May 24, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> End of Lost: it was all the dog's dream. Watch us.



this was a chalkboard gag from tonights simpsons


----------



## Overman1977 (May 24, 2010)

Last episode was great and made perfect sense despite ppl being a little confused.  I watched the 1st season and part of the 2nd and then got a little bored because no answers were to be had...picked it up again and was pleased with it.

I like that they didn't really explain the light, or how the island moved and went thru time, or how/why MIB got changed into the smoke monster other than falling into the cave and transforming.

It's pretty simple to understand if you don't overthink it.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (May 24, 2010)

Ending was so great. Was expecting something different, but this was better than what i thought. It was inspirational and emotional, and that made it great.


----------



## Am0s (May 25, 2010)

didnt like it at all, lost episodes remind me of my cannabis days, surely the writers must of been on drugs when they thought this series up, I sat through 6 seasons of this and they didnt explain half the shit was going on so to me it confirms the writers were just having a laugh with the viewers


----------



## GundamXXX (May 25, 2010)

Watched season one bar the season finale *doh* started watching season 2 and got lost myself in the mayhem thats Lost.

Didnt continue to watch it after that.

Its on my list to watch together with Heroes tho


----------



## hunter291 (May 25, 2010)

srsly, what is this shit. i watched the first episode and thought "oh, this could be cool". i watched it some time. then there were dinosaurs and other people on the island and a device on a mountain. and every second fucking episode was a flashback. i stopped watching it and zapped in sometimes. and whoah there were back and then whoah tornado wtf and they are back on the island. SRSLY, WHAT IS THIS SHIT ? how do someone like this. it has no connection to reality. i read about the end and whoah wtf knödel


----------

